# Chittum Burl Set



## firewhatfire (Jun 29, 2017)

Chittum Burl with mega bark inclusions on a Statesman Fountain pen and Jr Statesman rollerball.  Wood comes from only 1 region in the US.  That is in the Huntsville Al area. This is also known as smoke tree.  It was used to make yellow dye during the civil war. 












Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 29, 2017)

Absolutely Amazing!  Love the wood and finish is excellent.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice. Maybe you should have saved one of those for the pretty wood pen contest!


----------



## mark james (Jun 29, 2017)

Those are beautiful Phil.  I appreciate the description as I have heard of Smoke Tree as well as Chittum Burl, but did not know they were the same.

Very nice.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice!  The wood has a ton of character and the finish looks flawless.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 29, 2017)

Awesome pens.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 29, 2017)

I can honestly say I don't think I have ever seen a nicer set of chittum burl pens than these.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 29, 2017)

Preciate the kind words.  The larger one reminds me of tiger stripes. I foresee it selling quickly at a show 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Talltim (Jun 29, 2017)

I never cease to amazed at some of the great work displayed here. 

I love them.  Phil, you set the standard.


----------



## MrBubblehead (Jun 29, 2017)

Those look amazing. When I step up to some better kits I will have to try and get my hand on some of that wood.


----------



## Ambidex (Jun 29, 2017)

Those are beautiful! Now if you're burnt out on those blanks I see you have 3 more. If you need to dispose of them I know JUST the place!:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful! Very nice work.


----------



## jsolie (Jun 29, 2017)

Lovely pens!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 29, 2017)

WOW!!!  Sweet pens!


----------



## Herb G (Jun 30, 2017)

That's some awesome wood matched perfectly with the kit.
Nice work.


----------



## ajollydds (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful pens. Love the figure in the wood.


----------



## MDWine (Jun 30, 2017)

My question is where did you get that wood, and is it available in 2x2 sticks?  
That is some beautiful stuff!!  (Nice pens too, of course!)


----------



## OZturner (Jul 1, 2017)

Magnificent Pens Phil.
Absolutely Stunningly Spectacular Blanks, Superbly Faceted, Fitted and Finished.
I Cannot Recall a More Spectacular Timber.
Gorgeous Craftsmanship, my Friend.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 2, 2017)

I keep looking at these pens. Great job with some beautiful wood.

In fact, lately I haven't been interested in any wood, but now I find myself searching the internet for Chittum burl for sale! Haven't found anything interesting so far.

It is the bark inclusions that make the pen special for me I think.


----------



## jeff (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow! Awesome set! And yes, they look very good on the front page. Congrats!


----------



## Providentialpens (Jul 2, 2017)

Where do you find those blanks? I just found another type of burl that I really want to get.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats on the front page Phil! Your pens look right at home there!


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 3, 2017)

Looking at your pens a little closer, I noticed the outstanding finish. From what I can see, it looks perfect. Is this a CA finish? Thanks.


----------



## LouCee (Jul 3, 2017)

Very nice work, congrats on the front page!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 3, 2017)

Impressive pens! They look great on the front page.  Congrats.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 3, 2017)

Congrats on the Front Page!  Very Deserving for a Beautiful Set!


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 3, 2017)

Congratulations on the Front Page and beautiful pens. Regards Darrell


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 8, 2017)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:





What?  I leave the country and have no internet service and make the front page.  [emoji33]Wow. 

Thanks [emoji3]

Phil 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 10, 2017)

I am working on getting the guy with blanks over here to offer a few to sell.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 10, 2017)

Rolandranch said:


> Looking at your pens a little closer, I noticed the outstanding finish. From what I can see, it looks perfect. Is this a CA finish? Thanks.





It is a CA finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats on the "Front Page Award" !!!!! . Beautiful work with outstanding wood !!!!


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 11, 2017)

Phil,

Is kkelsey, the member who just posted a block of chittum burl for sale in the classifieds, the same person who you got your wood from?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 11, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Phil,
> 
> Is kkelsey, the member who just posted a block of chittum burl for sale in the classifieds, the same person who you got your wood from?





Not the same person, mine came from Steve.  I have looked at some kKelsey has, it looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for the response. I guess it was funny timing on his sale post!

I think what made yours so special was the smoke trails, for me anyways, which that black doesn't seem to have.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 11, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Thank you for the response. I guess it was funny timing on his sale post!
> 
> I think what made yours so special was the smoke trails, for me anyways, which that black doesn't seem to have.





I don't know if that will be found in blanks again for a while.  I won those in an auction and was fortunate to do so 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

